# Broken jaw in cane toad?



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, one of my toads, Ron, has not been eating well for the past few months - he perks up at the sight of his mealworms and might even approach the dish, but he's very timid and then Hermione will get there first and he backs off into his hide and won't eat. Neither of them appear to have red leg, but I've been concerned about his calcium intake (as he won't eat the dusted worms) so I wanted to give him a dose of the calcium supplement a vet had given me for my Southern Toads when they had MBD. The vet showed me how to open the toads' mouths with a hard card edge to drip the supplements in, I had done this successfully with Ron a few times but last night I tried and heard a little *snap* and it appeared that his jaw separated in the middle (that cute little bit that makes a toad look like it's pursing its lips). There was no bleeding, but I'm terrified that I've broken his jaw, or perhaps dislocated something, and that he won't eat at all now.

Is there a bit of cartiledge or something connecting the two halves of his jaw that may have separated, or have I broken a bone? Please help...I feel so bad about this...


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

If you're that worried - there's only one thing that I would do! - Vet.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Mujician said:


> If you're that worried - there's only one thing that I would do! - Vet.


Yes I should take him but can't today...I don't want to be a bad toad mommy but I have to be at work today and can't leave early...btw how would you go about setting a toad's jaw? I'm hoping I can tempt him with some food tonight to see if he can open his mouth okay...


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

generally - when thigs get broken jaws in the wild they die. not entirley sure what could be done IF it is a broken jaw. You could end up having to syringe feed him for the rest of his life. But again, thats only IF it is broken!!! If I were you I'd get him booked in at the vets asap


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

tomorrow, sicky, vet.
the only solution to it. you must take him asap if you think he's got a broken jaw. plus think about rehousing him temporarily, till he's well fed again


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry to here about this mate, but have to agree the best thing is defo a trip to the vets.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

knighty said:


> sorry to here about this mate, but have to agree the best thing is defo a trip to the vets.


I know guys, and I want to take him. I can't take time off work now though, I've just been promoted and this is the first week of the promotion...also I've had time off sick recently and received a talking-to from my manager...it's not that I put my job before any of my babies but I can't afford to lose it! 

Ron's been moving about his tank the last couple days, and this morning he was in his hide sitting on top of Hermione, and they were both asleep. Nothing looks out of place on his jaw and there's no swelling, but I don't know if toads swell when injured. I'm going to try to temp him with food tonight but if he doesn't respond or appears to have trouble opening his mouth, I'm defo taking him tomorrow after work - I'm sure I can leave early on a Friday...although I'll have to bring him into work with me. That shouldn't stress him too much, it's quiet here (I'm in an office) and I'll try to make him comfortable.

I feel like a bad toad mommy but I nearly lost my job once for taking my rats to the vet's a lot and taking time off for them, I just can't afford to lose my job...


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Book him in for saturday morning. Ring now thouhg. The longer you leave it, the less chance you will have of getting an appointment


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Dont fool yourself, if you heard a snap the news isnt likely to be good.

Potentially he had/has a calcium problem anyway and that will certainly need some help (direct injections are a better choice than trying to open the delicate mouth of an amphibian with MBD, dont know what the other vet was thinking...)

Good luck,
Lotte***


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

if theres even the slightest chance that you have damaged the jaw in anyway then he needs to go to the vet. it might not be the jaw you have broken but if it is then he will need the break wired together. there is the chance that it could be the boney cartiage that has broken, but he isnt going to eat unless it heals. im afraid whoever told you to open his mouth inorder to give him supplements have been badly misinformed, they would have been better advising you to house him seperately so he can get his food without competing for it and heavily supplementing his food.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

A broken jaw in a toad will probably never heal properly, the humane thing to do is to put this toad down to prevent further suffering.

Very sorry to say that.


----------

